

Show HN: Social Commerce - New wave of social networks... Feedback appreciated - ValG
https://www.hangtrend.com/

======
rushabh
A clear headline stating why someone should have a second look will help.
Looks like any other web shop.

~~~
ValG
Thanks rushabh; That's something we've heard since we launched Friday and
we'll have something like that up soon! Val

